# Ein guter Photo-Drucker...?



## Klang (4. Oktober 2004)

Hey Leutz,

ich such nen guten Photodrucker mit dem ich meine Fotos von der Digicam in einer absolut tadellosen Qualität ausdrucken kann. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag welches Gerät gut ist oder sogar Erfahrungen mit einem Drucker?

Thanks
Karsten


----------



## turboprinz (5. Oktober 2004)

HiHo,

das mit den Druckern kommt darauf an was du außerdem machen möchtest. Schließlich gibt es mindestens 3 Varianten für den privat Anwender. Laserdrucker sind dabei die schnellsten, Tintenstrahldrucker die günstigsten und Thermodrucker die mit der oft besten Qualität. Der Drucker ist aber nicht dein einziges Problem wenn du deine Fotos über längere Zeit mit guter Qualität behalten willst musst du auch ein geeignetes Fotopapier benutzen. Ich persönlich benutze einen Tintenstrahl, mit dem kann ich gleichzeitig auch normale Sachen, wie zum Beispiel .doc, .xls usw. drucken. Wenn es also ein Tintenstrahler wird, kann ich persönlich nur HP empfehlen. Aber ich denke auch das andere Hersteller gute Ergebnisse liefern.

Da kann man nur Sagen   !

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------

